# pics of the '10 Synapse indigo blue?



## dabsabre (Aug 27, 2009)

none of the LBS seem to have the indigo blue in stock and the pic from cannondale's site aren't conclusive. If anyone has seen one (I checked the pic thread with no luck) in indigo blue, is it more purplish or like a dark midnight blue?


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Here are two from an alloy Synapse. The blue is really dark and rich and is not "purple-y" at all.


----------



## dabsabre (Aug 27, 2009)

exactly what I was looking for. thanks for the bike porn!


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Good looking color


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

That is a great view of the color and a nice color at that.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

That blue is super hot. It reminds me a lot of my old CAAD2 (Iris Blue) that I bought in 98.

CHL


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

The C'dale website pics on my computer looks nothing like the real life photos. That is a nice color.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Unfortunately the website is often based on colors that have to be photoshopped onto a bike because it is simply not available at the time. Often times reps will have color tubes that showcase specific colors that are difficult to see online or in the catalog. Your shop should be able to help coordinate seeing these samples.

-R


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Also note that from one computer screen to the next, one particular color will vary, seeing the paints with your own eyes is always the best option and also looks much better than any photos IMO.


----------



## gettstrong (Jun 18, 2010)

*Late to the game*

I just bought a '10 Synapse 5 in Indigo a few weeks ago. The photo on Cannondale's website is annoying. All of their other bikes are pretty true. Even the Synapse 6 in Indigo is true. Would love to have a true photo for desktop backgrounds etc.


----------

